
Pinebook Pro review–a $200 FOSS-to-the-hilt magnesium-chassis laptop - robin_reala
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/06/pinebook-pro-review-a-200-foss-to-the-hilt-magnesium-chassis-laptop/
======
pull_my_finger
Interesting he liked the trackpad. Most of the feedback I'd seen mentioned
terrible lag with that. I guess they've fixed that issue?

